# Wagg Guinea Pig Food?



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Currently feeding my 2 on Wagg Crunch, they do seem to leave quite a lot of it, and I'm wondering if it's worth changing them to Wagg Optimum, a bit more expensive, but worth it if they eat it all, or at least most of it.

Anyone feeding their guinea pigs on Wagg Optimum, do they eat most of it, would you recommend it?

(I don't want to change brand, my dogs are on Wagg dog food, if it's good enough for them, it should be good enough for my piggies too )


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup I would because they leave less and get more of the nutrients that they need! I'd feed them curly kale on reg basis as they need vitamin C because like humans they cannot make it themselves! Asda had it on offer last week, but dunno if still on. I'm just on my way out to get them some!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah mine are on it. I currently give a mix of both as they are eating up a bag of the Wagg Crunch. But they eat ALL of the optimum and it is better for them!

I get mine from ChemistDirect website...is the cheapest I found!

xx


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Okay, Thanks Charley & Niki 

Not seen kale in the shops we go in yet (don't always look in the veg sections), got some kale seeds to plant, if I ever get around to planting them

Asda is the furthest big (cheap) supermarket from us - we're 5 mins walk from lidl (had some great veg bargains from there), short drive from Sainsburys & Tesco, we go to where there's an Aldi, Morrisons, Wilkinsons & QD almost every Friday, not all of them sell Wagg Optimium, but I know I've seen it in at least one of them, I'll get a bag next time I see one. 

I'll have to give a mix of both for quite a while, as I've got a bag of Crunch for when the current bag runs out, can't remember where we bought it, or have the receipt to take it back, though I'm almost sure it's Wilkinsons, looking on their web site, they don't sell Optimum, so I couldn't take it back and pay extra for the Optimum.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

my 2 are on excel nuggest of pets at home make which is cheaper but the same thing!


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

I ended up ordering Wagg Optimum from ChemistDirect website, along with a few other bits. Thanks Niki


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

You're very welcome!! Was by far the best prices I found!! Yay glad to have helped!! xx


----------



## Jamie760 (Oct 14, 2010)

Im going to go and purchase that now, because my guinea pigs never eat all wagg crunch I give them.


----------



## Jamie760 (Oct 14, 2010)

I ordered it of chemist direct, the cheapest supplier I could find. My guinea pigs munch it down. Before I had fed them Cavy Cuisine. But they love optimum.


----------



## Halflife308 (Oct 18, 2010)

For any users here from the UK you can buy yours off Amazon.co.uk for only £9.00.
:lol:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i use wagg optimum, normally buy it from morrisons or tesco and my 2 love it


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Halflife308 said:


> For any users here from the UK you can buy yours off Amazon.co.uk for only £9.00.
> :lol:


  

that`s a rip off!!! i only pay about £2.79 for the same sized bag from morrisons!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Halflife308 said:


> For any users here from the UK you can buy yours off Amazon.co.uk for only £9.00.
> :lol:


Wow!! I pay 2.49 via Chemistdirect!!! xx


----------

